# Tbolt headset speaker way too loud



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

My tbolts headset speaker is way too loud, so loud it distorts. Already did a battery pull and even downloaded widgetsoid and volume settings still gets overriden. I'm running bamf soab v1.0, any ideas in how to fix this??? I'm also running ziggys kernel by the way.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

In call? Or otherwise?


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"dickenam said:


> In call? Or otherwise?


In call bro, all in call lol


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

fparedes070 said:


> In call bro, all in call lol


Well in which case, br0 - unless you haven't already try the volume down button =] that is unless the crackle persists thru all volume levels..


----------



## xtinction (Jul 18, 2011)

fparedes070 said:


> My tbolts headset speaker is way too loud, so loud it distorts. Already did a battery pull and even downloaded widgetsoid and volume settings still gets overriden. I'm running bamf soab v1.0, any ideas in how to fix this??? I'm also running ziggys kernel by the way.


Had the same problem running the same thing including ziggy's kernel. I got Volume Control Pro off of the market and it helps a lot.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

i've had absolutely no issues with the stock kernel. would it be safe to say it's related to ziggy's kernel?


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"xtinction said:


> Had the same problem running the same thing including ziggy's kernel. I got Volume Control Pro off of the market and it helps a lot.


Thanks, about to try that.... I'll post status in a few


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

nhat said:


> i've had absolutely no issues with the stock kernel. would it be safe to say it's related to ziggy's kernel?


It is Ziggy's kernel, it wasn't like this with stock. I can't find the stock one for the newest leak for download. Anyone?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I had ditch ziggy kernel my phone was so loud on lowest volume I had to hold it 6 inches from my head.


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"Grnlantern79 said:


> I had ditch ziggy kernel my phone was so loud on lowest volume I had to hold it 6 inches from my head.


So how do we go about getting the stock kernel for soab v1.0 ??? Anyone???


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

You can just restore to the backup you made before the kernel change if you have one. If not,
Just wipe cache and dalvic, flash the ROM without clearing data. It will undo your mods though.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but my headset volume is always too loud and distorted on sense roms (including stock) . It sounds as if the amp volume is set above the upper threshold into the high distortion range. I thought it was a problem with phone hardware, until I flashed an AOSP ROM. For some reason the sound is fine on AOSP. Would be interesting to hear if anyone else has this issue.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

The app volume + works with Ziggy kernel. It has eq and many other settings to help adjust the volume or sound quality.


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"jerrycycle said:


> The app volume + works with Ziggy kernel. It has eq and many other settings to help adjust the volume or sound quality.


I'll give it a try


----------

